# London Based Screen Printing Company recomendations



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

hey people its been a while, yea i've been Diy'ing if for a while now for fun really and to make samples of my designs, but I'm now getting serious and plan on getting labels made and out sourcing the printing and selling the t-shirts

so was woudering if anyone could recommend me a London based screen printing company i initially want to do a short run of samples, for models and then regular prints

i've got the designs just looking into t-shirts and label manufacturing,

any recommendation would be great


----------



## RubberSteve (Jan 9, 2009)

We would recommend Stop the Press! T-Shirt printers 07891 103 350 | London 020-7099 2519 | Glasgow 0141-530 8755
tester runs to full production, labeling, bagging & despatch. Hand screen printing onto Continental Clothing, American Apparel, Hanes, Fruit of the Loom, Gildan to name a few.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::


----------

